# New Tournament needs Sponsors



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

All the details for the tournament are under the pre tournament discussions forum. ALL THE PROCEEDS FROM THE EVENT BENEFIT COVENANT HOSPICE. All monies contributed are paid directly to Covenant Hospice. We need sponsors to help make the event a success. We have opportunities starting at $500. Ads in the brochure will go through the publisher which is still in negotiation. The brochure will be spread from Gulfport to Panama City. Help us make this a great community event that will carry on for years to come.


----------

